# Appeal deadline



## khoulibaly27 (Feb 3, 2019)

Hi guys

Has anyone ever submitted their appeal after the ten days as my professional body said they may or may not give me the confirmation in writing on the day appeal deadline day and my worry is that submitting without the confirmation it may surely be rejected though submitted on time.


----------



## iluvsa (Jan 18, 2020)

khoulibaly27 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Has anyone ever submitted their appeal after the ten days as my professional body said they may or may not give me the confirmation in writing on the day appeal deadline day and my worry is that submitting without the confirmation it may surely be rejected though submitted on time.


Hi , 

I think that you have to book the appointment within 10 days . Has appeal came up with positive result ? What is the time taken by DHA to decide on the appeal application ?


----------

